
Using WASM with Rust - fanf2
https://wiki.alopex.li/ActuallyUsingWasm
======
LessDmesg
I really like this JS-free future we have ahead of us. I mean, I needed to
format a date as text recently, and JS can't even do that without downloading
some library... The sooner we'll be able to use real languages on the front-
end, the better.

~~~
jamil7
I'm not sure that'll ever happen now (as much as I would like it). JS/TS has
inserted itself into just about every area and theres a whole lot of
Javascript developers who are going to want to keep writing Javascript. It's
basically the PHP of it's day.

~~~
LessDmesg
Let them have it, they certainly have fun reinventing wheels and dealing with
dependency issues etc. That won't prevent a new WASM ecosystem from springing
up. Not in the least because, as the article says, WASM is a sandbox not jusy
for browser use.

------
ldeangelis
There's some talk about desktop application, but how will it work? Will people
need to download something like the JRE to run WASM programs?

~~~
eldridgea
My personal guess is that there'll be two main ways end users use WASM apps.
One will be the browser naturally, but with a push for PWAs. If you go to an
app URL and like it, you can "install" it from the browser menu. This isn't
WASM specific and sites like Twitter and Instagram already do this, but I
suspect we'll see a bigger push from players like Google to make WASM PWAs.

The other main way will likely be "native" apps that are based on Electron or
a similar framework. Electron is already Chromium based so WASM support will
likely be included in Electron (if it's not already) and devs will make
"native" apps that way that are downloadable, or installable from OS app
stores.

